# Toilet Paper



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 30, 2009)

I prefer over the top. It is closer to the user that way. The only way I could endorse under the bottom is if you have a pet or a child that likes to spin the roll.


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 30, 2009)

Over the top...


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 30, 2009)

OTT


----------



## Fudgey (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm a 3-ply sort of guy, although I've had to use a sock now again when there's no bathroom nearby and nature calls.


----------



## Supe (Apr 30, 2009)

Over the top. If I see a roll under the bottom, I'll usually switch it around.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 30, 2009)

Loving the new Fudgey avatar. Those are some serious style points. I guess AC Slatering just doesn't cut it in the style department any more.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 30, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Loving the new Fudgey avatar. Those are some serious style points. I guess AC Slatering just doesn't cut it in the style department any more.


one of the leapers needs to flush. That is some rather bloby bouncy shit.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 30, 2009)

Yuck! One of them bounced it off the front of the tank.

It's nasty, but strangely mesmerizing.

I'd try one of those but I'd probably slam into the wall as my commode isn't just floating in space.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 30, 2009)

i prefer the 'under' config - really makes little diff, if it gets set up in under position somebody usually switches it to the over position like Supe said.


----------



## MGX (Apr 30, 2009)

Only Communists pull the TP from under the roll.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 30, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Yuck! One of them bounced it off the front of the tank.
> It's nasty, but strangely mesmerizing.
> 
> I'd try one of those but I'd probably slam into the wall as my commode isn't just floating in space.



It would require an incredible amount of athleticism, talent, and patience to be able to pull off one of those moves. It would need to be a Mary Lou Reton (sp?) type that had a crap on deck and it couldn't impair her gymnastics abilities.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 30, 2009)

I'll vote that I prefer OTT, however my mandatory requirement is that be some paper there to unroll.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 30, 2009)

MGX said:


> Only Communists pull the TP from under the roll.


rlyflag:

Simple physics - spin the roll up, tp snakes down just as w/ over config. you spin the roll same direction as if in over config (down), the tp falls away from the roll - stupid but can make it easier to get a handful. Not so in the over config, if for some reason the tp fails to 'release' from the roll.

like MA says, as long as there's some tp there!


----------



## MGX (Apr 30, 2009)

I'll not fall for your red mind tricks!

I'm attaching a detail that would fit nicely into a small tract to be handed out at social functions to educate the public.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 30, 2009)

MGX said:


> I'll not fall for your red mind tricks!
> I'm attaching a detail that would fit nicely into a small tract to be handed out at social functions to educate the public.


That chart wouldn't work at my folks house, their tp wand is not removeable. You have to turn basically the whole thing counterclockwise to gain access to the empty roll.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 30, 2009)

I have never cared which way it went and never understood why anybody else did...


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 30, 2009)

MGX said:


> I'll not fall for your red mind tricks!
> I'm attaching a detail that would fit nicely into a small tract to be handed out at social functions to educate the public.


JOIN US!

Problem w/ that pdf. . .it didn't seem to depict the under method of the the over/under option. . . :fencing:


----------



## Dleg (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm going to go all SSmith on you guys (LOL - no offense SSmith!) and say that I question the engineering ability of anyone who believes the tp should not go over the top.

:mf_Flush:


----------



## EM_PS (May 1, 2009)

^^


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2009)

over the top...

now are you wadders or folders?


----------



## Supe (May 1, 2009)

I go for a wide, loose fold. The wad has the potential to further compress into a tinier ball during wiping, leading to inevitable palm to poo slippage.


----------



## Sschell (May 1, 2009)

I like to pull 6-8 squares and do a rough fold ~ in half... I use this piece for 4-6 wipes... like parallel brown hash marks.


----------



## Sschell (May 1, 2009)

here's a question... when you wipe do you check the paper? I always have, and just assumed that everyone did... but my fiance does not and thinks I am weird because I do... how else can you be sure your anus is clean? I also look at my poo every time I extrude one.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 1, 2009)

cheap ass toliet in our house clogs if you fold...something I had to convince the hubby of. The toliet no longer clogs.

Can't wait until we finish the basement bathroom so we can redo the main bathroom and get rid of the the above mentioned toliet.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 1, 2009)

Can we kill this thread, please?


----------



## Sschell (May 1, 2009)

how do you wipe a goatse?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 1, 2009)

dude said:


> how do you wipe a goatse?


Toilet brush.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 1, 2009)

What's a goatse? oking:


----------



## NCcarguy (May 1, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Can we kill this thread, please?


No way!!! This is NEED TO KNOW stuff here! BTW, Over the top!


----------



## maryannette (May 1, 2009)

Way too much information!


----------



## mudpuppy (May 2, 2009)

I always used to be an over-the-top kind of guy, but now I'm definitely under. Pets cause a mess if it's over.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 2, 2009)

They do?

Never had that issue with the dog or the cat.


----------



## Katiebug (May 2, 2009)

We're over-the-top folks.

The cat and dog have never shown any interest in the TP roll. Now, the cat will go apeshit over my hair elastics...


----------



## klk (May 3, 2009)

over the top is best

http://www.gunaxin.com/a-lesson-in-hanging...let-paper/15802


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 3, 2009)

Katiebug said:


> Now, the cat will go apeshit over my hair elastics...


You sure our cats aren't from the same litter?


----------



## MA_PE (May 3, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> You sure our cats aren't from the same litter?


why does your cat like your hair elastics too, VT?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 4, 2009)

He eats 'em like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## DVINNY (May 4, 2009)

klk said:


> over the top is best
> http://www.gunaxin.com/a-lesson-in-hanging...let-paper/15802


That's is very well done. !!!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 4, 2009)

Katiebug said:


> The cat and dog have never shown any interest in the TP roll. Now, the cat will go apeshit over my hair elastics...


You every try emory boards? cats love those things.


----------



## Supe (May 4, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> You every try emory boards? cats love those things.


I'm not sure I'd wipe with an emory board. My ass doesn't need to be wet sanded.


----------



## MA_PE (May 4, 2009)

Supe said:


> I'm not sure I'd wipe with an emory board. My ass doesn't need to be wet sanded.


you could have your cat clean you up.


----------



## Supe (May 4, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> you could have your cat clean you up.


No cats, I'm horribly allergic to the things, so my toilet paper remains unscathed by animals.


----------



## Sschell (May 4, 2009)

Supe said:


> I'm not sure I'd wipe with an emory board. My ass doesn't need to be wet sanded.


thats pretty heavy doody...

Sorry... couldn't help myself.


----------



## Dleg (May 4, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> you could have your cat clean you up.


Their tongues are very efficient at that.

And it feels good, too.


----------



## Sschell (May 4, 2009)

yuk.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 5, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> you could have your cat clean you up.


Only if its been declawed!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 5, 2009)

^That's really only a problem if they think your dingleberries are cat toys.


----------



## Supe (May 5, 2009)

^ I don't think I'd want to chance them using anything else hanging around in the area as a speed bag either, claws or no claws.


----------



## Sschell (May 5, 2009)

^now thats funny!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 5, 2009)

Supe said:


> ^ I don't think I'd want to chance them using anything else hanging around in the area as a speed bag either, claws or no claws.


My point exactly.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 1, 2015)

Bump-

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/03/17/toilet-paper-actually-goes-over_n_6887724.html

Here is the answer.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 1, 2015)

I once made a joke about toilet paper. It was tearable.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Apr 1, 2015)

TP....that stuff is great for "going rolling". Think I might decorate some yards for Easter. I haven't done that since HS.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## engineergurl (Apr 1, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


>






Maybe my animals are just abnormally smart but it doesn't matter which way the roll is, they will unravel the whole thing if allowed into the bathroom, which is why that door is always closed. Well, that and the fact that if it is left open there will be slobber on the toilet seat too.... oh and there was also that one time the dogs actually took a whole roll of tp from the spare pile and put it in the toilet... yeah, it's just best to keep the animals out of the bathroom in our house.


----------



## P-E (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## engineergurl (Apr 1, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> image.jpg






SERIOUSLY one of my FAVORITE MOVIES!!!!


----------

